# Ford 3000 Decal placement locations



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

I repainted a Ford 3000 gas burner. I purchased a Sparex decal set. Where are these decals supposed to be placed on the tractor?

tdsa


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Please be patient - I have a friend looking for layout pictures. He has them somewhere...


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

O.K. Thanks! Please let me know.

I want it to be original!!

I have a tractor show coming up this weekend, so I am trying to get it ready!

Terry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Chris could not find the decal placement pictures that he was looking for, so he took pictures of his 3000 and 4600, which had OEM decal locations when he got them and if he replaced decals, they were put in like positions. He also scanned 2 pages out of his multi-manual that covers some 2xxx-4xxx machines. 

I feel that you can can trust these pictures to be right.

The pictures didn't attach. Send me an email and I'll forward them to you: [email protected]


----------



## mutley (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello would you be interested in email me the pic on the decal location I have restored one at 95 % cant find a document 
when I bought it was in rough shape missing decals 
Thank you
michael

[email protected]


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

Sent you an email with the files I received from [email protected]. 

If you are unable to open it, you can send heim an email and he can forward them to you.

Good luck with your restoration
Hope this helps you!
Terry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Terry,

Can you post the pictures regarding decal placement on this forum?? I've had two requests for them, and they are long gone!!

Thanx!!


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ed:

I tied but was not successful. I will email them back to you!

Terry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ford 3000 decal placement photos compliments of soundguy (first 5 photos):


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

More pix compliments of soundguy (don't forget to open the "*other safety decal sheet*" at the end):


----------

